# T-Mac wants back in Toronto



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

According to The Toronto Sun Mcgrady misses playing with vince and wants to come back.Go to the raptors board for the link


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Well duh you could have linked us up.....  

<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

could get some good people if we would trade him.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

John Gabriel will have to do a lot of right things, otherwise T-MAC will opt out...

I dont entirely agree with T-MAC having trouble with zone, he just needs another impact player alongside him... while it's not the same, zone is quite similar to the TRAP defense played by NJ Devils and other clubs in NHL, allowing bunch of average players to shut down highly skilled players.

zone D forces every team to have a legit 2nd and 3rd scoring option, which T-MAC doesnt have, much like VC (well not anymore) 

look at Paul Pierce too... without Antoine, he's being double and triple teamed on every possesion.. 

zone sucks:upset:

if NBA knows better, they need to trash zone D


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> sources believe the scenario has merit. They say McGrady misses playing with Carter, misses Toronto and has become so distraught at the losing in Orlando that he would like to come back. It's believed McGrady told a member of the Raptors during Toronto's visit to Orlando last Friday that he would welcome a return.


This is garbage, "The sources say" and "It's believed" Nothing on here is really T-Mac, I think the Raptors are just trying to get Tracy to maybe think about coming back because of the slump their in now. Tracy may leave but I don't think he will go back to Toronto, he wants his own team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> According to The Toronto Sum Mcgrady misses playing with vince and wants to come back.Go to the raptors board for the link


That article is such crap. He reportedly said something to someone... gimme a break. Anyone could write that article. You really going to believe it?


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Well duh you could have linked us up.....
> 
> <FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


ya i know but im having some troubles with my damn mouse


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: T-Mac wants back in Toronto*



> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> That article is such crap. He reportedly said something to someone... gimme a break. Anyone could write that article. You really going to believe it?


Not really man but if we could grab T-Mac back again we would dominate they east.As a raptor fan im all for that


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: T-Mac wants back in Toronto*



> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> Not really man but if we could grab T-Mac back again we would dominate they east.As a raptor fan im all for that


No doubt. I'm sure Orlando fans wouldn't mind being able to grab Carter either, or anyone of his ability. I just have a hard time believing that article at all.

I think it is funny some people were saying they dont think Toronto fans would accept him back ... which I think it hilarious. Fans have short memories. Orlando hates Shaq for leaving, but if he wanted to come back right now, I'm sure he'd be welcomed with open arms.

No doubt Toronto fans would love to have Tmac back.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: T-Mac wants back in Toronto*



> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> That article is such crap. He reportedly said something to someone... gimme a break. Anyone could write that article. You really going to believe it?


yeah, it's a possibility, why not. while I may be be biased on this matter, T-MAC came to Magic on the premise that he will be playing alongside Grant Hill and Duncan.... neither of which panned out.... and "playing close to home" can only entice you for so long.... Toronto or not, T-MAC will eventually want out if Magic dont improve.... and that's getting out of first round and having a legit shot at the finals, let alone winning more than 1 game 1/4 into the season...

it doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure out

T-MAC + VC = Finals

at least in Eastern conference...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: T-Mac wants back in Toronto*



> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, it's a possibility, why not. while I may be be biased on this matter, T-MAC came to Magic on the premise that he will be playing alongside Grant Hill and Duncan.... neither of which panned out.... and "playing close to home" can only entice you for so long.... Toronto or not, T-MAC will eventually want out if Magic dont improve.... and that's getting out of first round and having a legit shot at the finals...
> ...


I agree with Tmac would want to leave if things don't improve. I just don't believe the article that says Tmac is already telling people he'd like to come back to Toronto. But it is at least a year and half away from that even being able to happen .. so it almost isnt even worth talking about.


----------



## Mashburn #24 (Dec 3, 2003)

I don't think T-MAC should play at Toronto again because him and Vince Carter would always fight on whoever should get the ball and be da leader.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: T-Mac wants back in Toronto*



> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with Tmac would want to leave if things don't improve. I just don't believe the article that says Tmac is already telling people he'd like to come back to Toronto. But it is at least a year and half away from that even being able to happen .. so it almost isnt even worth talking about.


true that...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mashburn #24</b>!
> I don't think T-MAC should play at Toronto again because him and Vince Carter would always fight on whoever should get the ball and be da leader.


*Cough Kobe, Shaq Coguh*


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> This is garbage, "The sources say" and "It's believed" Nothing on here is really T-Mac, I think the Raptors are just trying to get Tracy to maybe think about coming back because of the slump their in now. Tracy may leave but I don't think he will go back to Toronto, he wants his own team.


Um, he has his OWN team with the Magic and all he's doing is whining about it like a big baby!


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

Except for the snow and cold, there was NO better place for him than Toronto. Would have been to the finals a few times by now.

But.....remember he was young then. Plus, being able to play where you grew up is hard to compete with.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cram</b>!
> Except for the snow and cold, there was NO better place for him than Toronto. Would have been to the finals a few times by now.
> 
> But.....remember he was young then. Plus, being able to play where you grew up is hard to compete with.


No state income tax is pretty nice as well. Don't forget he was coming to Orlando under the impression he would definitely be playing with Grant Hill and possibly even Tim Duncan. Vince is great, but he isn't in the league Grant was, especially at that time.

All the "he wanted his own team" and "he wanted to be the man" crap is completely unsubstantiated.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Toronto better start clearing cap room now, then. Although, they could somehow get a deal done involving a third team.

In a couple years, Chris Bosh will be bigger and much better, along with VC and Tracy, the Raptors would rip apart the Eastern Conference.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Toronto better start clearing cap room now, then. Although, they could somehow get a deal done involving a third team.
> 
> In a couple years, Chris Bosh will be bigger and much better, along with VC and Tracy, the Raptors would rip apart the Eastern Conference.


They would be scary, especially if they have a point and a center that both have 2 arms and 2 legs. But I doubt Tmac goes back to Toronto.

Despite the problems, Tmac still appears at this point to be very loyal to Orlando. If Orlando's bad play continues and they get a high draft pick, they might be able to get someone with some bigtime potential, enough to keep Tmac around.

Plus, sometime in the next couple years, something is going to happen with Grant Hill. Either he is healthy and playing, or he will be retiring. If he retires, they wont get relief right away, but he could be a valuable piece to trade to a team looking for future cap relief. And they could get a couple of really good players in return.


----------

